# New patent book- saving the fizz



## mulloon (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi, my name is David Jones and, while I am new to this Forum, I have been a keen collector since 1968 and specialise in Sydney (Australia - where I live) aerated waters (sodas), ginger beers, cordials and other non-alcoholic beverages. I also collect patent closures and have done so for the past ten years.

The interest in the latter has prompted me to compile an international reference guide to those and publish them in a book - Saving the Fizz. 

Many well-known international collectors has given their valuable assistance including David Graci, Zang Wood and Ron Fowler from the US. After five years, that work is now complete and I hope to have it published around March/April next year (2017). Following are the details as well as some images of a few sample pages to hopefully whet your appetite. There are many closures never seen before.

The print run is very limited at 300 so if you wish to purchase please register you desire by sending me an email (address below) with your name and email to be among the first to be notified when released.


 The book is AUD $145 per copy - about US$109 at current rates. International air mail postage with insurance and tracking to the US is an additional AUD $100 (could increase by next year) - approximately US$75.  International postage based on 3.5 kgs. Please bear in mind these are current rates and most likely change.

Payment will be via PayPal in Australian dollars.

  The book details are:


 624 pages, offset printed full colour throughout on high quality satin coated 128gsm paper., fully sewn.

 Hard cover, case bound full colour; 150gsm gloss art cello over 2400uM board.

 310mm x 220mm x 45mm thick.

 Over 2,500 patents described and illustrated.

 Over 5,040 illustrations of patent bottles, details, patent drawings, etc.

 I have attached images of the cover and a small selection of some of  the pages to whet your appetite (excuse any typos as it is not yet proof  read).
 I have saved the surprises - you will have to buy Saving the Fizz!


Cheers,
 David

mulloon@bigpond.net.au


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, and good luck with your book. 

I'm just curious if there will be a second run, as your first run is indeed so limited?


----------



## mulloon (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Spirit Bear,

This book is entirely self funded and published so I do not want to be left with unsold books on my hands - I am sure you will appreciate that.

It is why I am doing this pre-launch announcement so as any interested buyers can register their interest to ensure their copy. 

If, however, demand is such that warrants a second run I may entertain it.

Cheers,
David.


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 14, 2016)

Looking forward to the book David!


----------



## sandchip (Dec 17, 2016)

Looks to be very nicely done.


----------

